# Yellow Watchman Goby and Pistol Shrimp



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would love to add a Yellow Watchman Goby and Pistol Shrimp pair to my reef tank. I have been reading up on the two and it sounds like they need a good sand bed. Does the sand have to be 4-5 inches deep or can it be 1-2 inches? I have no intentions of starting a deep sand bed tank, but thought this would be a cool pair to have.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

It can be shallow, he's just going to dig.


----------

